# wtt: female for male citronella tinc.



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

looking to see if anyone in the central florida area has a male citronella tinc they would want to trade for one of my females? She is a big fat and healty female that is approx. 13months old. i bought her from alpha pro breeders in jan '09 at the repticon show in orlando. thanks for you time

zack


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I might have an extra male to trade. Need to check for sure. I Have a group I have been growing up that are 12 months of age. Lisa Chesney line.

You have some pics?
You can email or PM me. [email protected]


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

when do you want to meet up paul?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Check your email.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

If you did not work something out, I also have a few from Lisa Chesney.
I got five and have one breeding pair. I think my 3 remaining are 2.1. I will check. I am going to be in southeast florida this saturday through tuesday if you are interested in the trade.

Doug


----------

